# String slides



## realstrings (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm prepping parts for string arrangements that have loads of slides between notes and I would dearly love to find an easy way of adding a simple line between 2 note heads. I've been using the gliss or port markings from the 'lines' box but it's such a faff dropping the line in then moving it into position. And if the notes are too far apart the word 'gliss' or 'port' appears over the line, which I don't want. Is there a way to select the 1st and 2nd noteheads and easily add a line between them?


----------



## bryla (Feb 22, 2011)

select the two noteheads and open the line window and select the line without text.

Btw this is Sibelius. Please indicate which software you use.


----------



## realstrings (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for your reply - yes, I'm in Sib, sorry about that! I can't that to work. I've selected 2 note heads hit L for the line box but can't find a line without text that positions itself directly between the note heads. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## windshore (Feb 22, 2011)

Select the first note. 
Go to the 2nd keypad pallet. 
Hit the period key on your keypad.


----------



## realstrings (Feb 22, 2011)

Man, you have made my day and given me back hours of leisure time!


----------

